# New kind of hedgie contest.



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Wanna do a hedgie sand sculpture contest? The deadline could be mony months from now, so many people not on the coast could get a chance. I made a sculpture of a hedgehog on vacay, and snapped some pics. I think it would be cool and be like the other contests, except for the times. And maybe more then one pic per sculpture. You can't fully grasp what sum1 did by 1 pic. Plus, 10 entries is unlikely. Maybe 5, so over one pic per person (probably 2) would be find. The voting page could have over one posts with pics if there are over ten pics in total. Maybe each person gets even four pics. Wanna try that contest? Not much bad can come of it, and it's a cool idea...
opinions?
Anyone wanna try one?


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

If not, i'll post my pics of it, but don't let that affect if you are for it or want to do it or watev.


----------



## HedgieJustice (Jan 22, 2009)

im not near an area with sand, but im gonna be going on vacation multiple times this year, so i may do it there =]

sounds like fun


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Ill post pics of mine:


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Okay... that didn't come out well. (its cut off). i'll fix that later. enough is shown to give an idea, though some of the better parts u still cant see.

btw, i used the following :wet sand, washed up seed pods (2, for 2 eyes) , shells of different kinds (4, for the 2 ears, nose, and tongue) , and kind sort of red seaweed (as the many quills on top). Oh and my hands/fingers of course.
If you want to make it a contest, or just show one u made u can just post it here ppl.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm reserving a spot here. If I have time I will use this spot for my entry.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

hedgie love said:


> I'm reserving a spot here. If I have time I will use this spot for my entry.


ok. cool.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Just so you all know, if we do have a contest like this, I will make a new thread. Don't worry about saving a spot.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

I think that is a great idea! The only thing i recommend is being able to sculpt it out of anything you want! Theres only so many times i can look at a sand hedgie! You could use food, sand, toys, boxes, paper mache, (sp) bubbles, whatever  Hmmmm?


----------

